# HEY , DERAILERS AND OGF



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Get togeather and give away to be held in march, Gonna have a very nice rod and reel and a few other items fir a give away...stay tuned for pics, time date and place, Need to make a list too! How does march 12th sound???

ST

*P.S. ...for ease of planning and getting accurate head count please keep all posts limited to those that will be attending.*

the list

1, Bass hunter and Wife 
2. Fireman Mike and wife 
3, Specwar and wife 
4, Saugeyetom and wife 
5, Magicmarker
6, Fastwater and wife
7. Outwest and wife
8. Coger and wife
9. Gottago fishin and wife
10, Ruminator
11. Lil Rob and son
12. Donavons
13. Specwar
14. ogaab
15 jus fishn
16 c fiden
17 Dale m
18 mr ducks
19 iron man


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)




----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)




----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

I’ll be there!!!! I better be there lol


----------



## firemanmike2127 (Mar 17, 2013)

Perfect !! For those OGF members that have not been to a winter gathering...please consider attending. My wife & I have been to a couple & thoroughly enjoyed ourselves. There are some great people from all over the state here on this site & getting to know a few more is something I'll be looking forward to. Mike & Chreyl Bruns Celina,OH


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

Please keep us updated. Would enjoy attending.


----------



## MagicMarker (Mar 19, 2017)

Come he’ll or high water I’ll be there


----------



## Eastside Al (Apr 25, 2010)

Where this year?


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Eastside Al said:


> Where this year?


Okay guys...per ST...the location has not yet been finalized but shooting for the Delaware or Polaris area. Will depend on what he finds out when he starts calling places in the area as far as who can accommodate our group.
Also...to help keep the confusion down on this thread/event...let's please keep all posts to those interested in going to the event. Doing so makes it much easier to get an accurate head count.
Thanks...
*And 'Thank You ST' for once again taking on this task*...


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Eastside Al said:


> Where this year?


Working on Delaware ohio as of now


fastwater said:


> Yes...Eastside Al...1basshunter has decided to fly everyone attending the get together this year round trip to Hawaii ...and even spring for everyone's hotel.
> 
> Okay guys...per ST...the location has not yet been finalized but shooting the Delaware or Polaris area. Will depend on what he finds out when he starts calling places in the area as far as who can accommodate our group.
> Also...to help keep the confusion down on this thread/event...let's please keep all posts to those interested in going to the event. Doing so makes it much easier to get an accurate head count.
> Thanks


As soon as i locate a place in Delaware i do beleive....


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

it should be around 1 o clock


----------



## 0utwest (Mar 21, 2017)

Sounds good to me and the misses so add us to the list , Thanks ST .


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

I'd like to come but I can't commit due to my health. I hope everybody understands.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Lazy 8 said:


> I'd like to come but I can't commit due to my health. I hope everybody understands.


Commit anyway. That way you'll get better faster


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

Saugeye Tom said:


> Commit anyway. That way you'll get better faster


Thanks Tom. I honestly thought I'd be my old self a few months ago.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Lazy 8 said:


> Thanks Tom. I honestly thought I'd be my old self a few months ago.


You will. Time.......


----------



## codger (Aug 16, 2020)

I'll be there barring any unforeseen situations (on call 24/365) and DW said she'll probably come with me. Looking forward to meeting more of you.


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

God willing, my wife and I will be in attendance.
See everyone there!
Al


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

HEY ALL NEED A FINAL COUNT SOON


----------



## Lil' Rob (Apr 11, 2004)

I'd love to join and finally meet you all. Not sure where work will have me at that time. Most likely I won't be out of town over a weekend, so it's somewhat safe for me to commit at this time. Would most likely be just me, although I'm sure my son (16 yrs) would like to come.

Saturday, March 12th...Delaware area...correct?


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Lil' Rob said:


> I'd love to join and finally meet you all. Not sure where work will have me at that time. Most likely I won't be out of town over a weekend, so it's somewhat safe for me to commit at this time. Would most likely be just me, although I'm sure my son (16 yrs) would like to come.
> 
> Saturday, March 12th...Delaware area...correct?


Yes and you're in


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Going to come with a Friend.


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

1 here.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Maybe/ most likely , is the best I can do for now (to far away)


----------



## M R DUCKS (Feb 20, 2010)

Dovans, are you bringing Eloise?

ST, I’m a definite probable…well, more than likely. Depending on date.

thanks


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

M R DUCKS said:


> Dovans, are you bringing Eloise?
> 
> ST, I’m a definite probable…well, more than likely. Depending on date.
> 
> thanks


Hell NO!.. She has way too much class for these kind of group get togethers.


----------



## M R DUCKS (Feb 20, 2010)




----------



## CFIden (Oct 9, 2014)

Please count me in also.


----------



## Just Fishin' (Nov 27, 2012)

I'll be there

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

Saugeye Tom said:


> HEY ALL NEED A FINAL COUNT SOON


SPECWAR will be coming alone. Please adjust your count from earlier post.


----------



## One guy and a boat (Aug 8, 2018)

I will be there. 

Kip


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Planning on going if it gets done. It’s been a long time since I’ve been to one.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

HERE IS THE ADDRESS FIR THE GET TOGETHER CHUBBYS SPORTS BAR
1846 HARD RD.
COLUMBUS OHIO
43235 PHONE # 614-587-7222 1 OCLOCK MARCH 12TH


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

See you there 😁


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Love the name and address


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Saugeye Tom said:


> Love the name and address


I almost said something about that in my text😁


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

I'm looking forward to seeing ya'll again. And meeting others of you.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

list up dated


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

list up dated


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

Sound fun and I want to win that FUEGO! 
I will try to make it out and drag in a few other old school OGF'rs
Thanks for organizing this ST.


----------



## one3 (Dec 1, 2015)

Depends, when and where it is. I, am a caregiver, it is hard to get away, for long periods at a time.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

one3 said:


> Depends, when and where it is. I, am a caregiver, it is hard to get away, for long periods at a time.


*Location:
CHUBBYS SPORTS BAR
1846 HARD RD.
COLUMBUS OHIO*
43235
*Time:*
* 1 OCLOCK MARCH 12TH*

Hope you can make it...


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

For the get together. Garhtr...thank u


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

There will be 1 raffle with all the proceeds going to wounded warriors fishing trip that newbreed fishing runs. A very special member donated a bottle of blantons. Well aged. The rest of the stuff is give away


----------



## ohiotuber (Apr 15, 2004)

I hope to attend. Problem is we have a Daughter's Birthday 3/3, Grandchildren 3/22(twins), 3/23, & 3/25. I have NO idea when & where the celebrations will take place, so I'm on the "Maybe" list.

Mike


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

ohiotuber said:


> I hope to attend. Problem is we have a Daughter's Birthday 3/3, Grandchildren 3/22(twins), 3/23, & 3/25. I have NO idea when & where the celebrations will take place, so I'm on the "Maybe" list.
> 
> Mike


Gotcha


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

JUST A COUPLE WEEKS!!


----------



## one3 (Dec 1, 2015)

I, would like to go. Problem, is I am a caregiver, my time is limited. Plus, at 74, I really do not want to drive to Columbus. I, live in Canton. If It could be possable , I could ride with some one, I would pay for your gas. About when do you think I would be geeting back to Canton. My E- mail, [email protected]


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

I'll check around for ya


----------



## one3 (Dec 1, 2015)

Thanks


----------



## 0utwest (Mar 21, 2017)

Saugeye Tom said:


> I'll check around for ya


Tom all give you ring tomorrow might know someone in that area .


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

One3, I sent you a PM on how to contact me regarding the get together.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

0utwest said:


> Tom all give you ring tomorrow might know someone in that area .


I think we're covered


----------



## one3 (Dec 1, 2015)

Count me in, please.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

one3 said:


> Count me in, please.


gotcha brother


----------



## ohiotuber (Apr 15, 2004)

Sorry, but I am unable to make it 3/12. Just too many things going on now. I still plan on trying to get together with some local guys in this area.
Just wanted to alert you soon as possible.

Mike


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Thx mss ya


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

All just confirmed with chubbies fir 40 ready and waiting


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

un stuck


----------



## one3 (Dec 1, 2015)

Plans changed, can not come.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

one3 said:


> Plans changed, can not come.


Since I'm not on the updated list..... I "might" take your place


----------



## CFIden (Oct 9, 2014)

ironman172 said:


> Since I'm not on the updated list..... I "might" take your place


Where is the list found?


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

CFIden said:


> Where is the list found?


Page 1


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

CFIden said:


> Where is the list found?


You on it


----------



## Lil' Rob (Apr 11, 2004)

I might be solo...son may have to work.

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

I wont be making it out. work calls! 
You boys enjoy


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

Is it too late to sign up? I’ve got a bunch of outdoor chores to do, but the weather isn’t looking good.


----------



## firemanmike2127 (Mar 17, 2013)

I'd head to Delaware...better weather will be here next week !


----------



## CFIden (Oct 9, 2014)

Saugeye Tom said:


> You on it


Hey Tom. Do you care if I bring my wife tomorrow?


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Muddy said:


> Is it too late to sign up? I’ve got a bunch of outdoor chores to do, but the weather isn’t looking good.


No sir...not too late to sign up. Hope to see you there.



CFIden said:


> Hey Tom. Do you care if I bring my wife tomorrow?


You're more than welcome to bring Mrs. CFIden.


----------



## 0utwest (Mar 21, 2017)

All be bringing one extra also and if there is no room he can sit in the car  .


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

CFIden said:


> Hey Tom. Do you care if I bring my wife tomorrow?


Nope


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

Thanks Fastwater. I’m going to try to make it there.


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

See you all there 😎


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

Not gonna make it… fighting a bit of a health issue. Hope everyone has a great time. 
See you on the water.


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Isn't it always the case that furnaces act up when its one of the coldest days of the season?
I'm now going to be working on my mom's furnace today rather than joining all of you.
Have a good time guys!


----------



## Lil' Rob (Apr 11, 2004)

Was looking forward to seeing Jim

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## One guy and a boat (Aug 8, 2018)

Never fails Jim. Just like the ogf get together and a little snow. Good luck with the furnace.

Kip


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Yeah, I've been looking forward to seeing everyone.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Ruminator said:


> Yeah, I've been looking forward to seeing everyone.


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

It was nice to see some of you again and meet others for the first time. What a great group of people! Thank you to Saugeye Tom and Fastwater for all that you do for OGF.


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

Enjoyed meeting and putting faces to names.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Specwar said:


> Enjoyed meeting and putting faces to names.


Where in the heck did you disappear to?
One minute you were eatin wings and the next you were gone??
Wanted to yak at you awhile longer.
Enjoyed meeting you as well as many other members and family members.

To all that didn't...or couldn't make it...you were missed...and you missed a good one.


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

Thank you Tom for putting it together!!!!! It was nice meeting with a lot of you guys and the ones that I was unable to talk with sorry OGF has some of the best sportsman around.🤪


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Thanks saugeye Tom and fastwater for a fine gathering , and to those who donated the gifts , had a good time meeting and visiting with members , hope everyone made it home safe


----------



## 0utwest (Mar 21, 2017)

Very nice time today at the get together with fellow OGF members and for the one that donated the Blantons that the Mrs. outwest won  ! Once again Saugeye Tom thanks for being the Ring Leader for the gathering .


----------



## codger (Aug 16, 2020)

I've been looking forward to this for the last 2 months. So, naturally I wake up this morning with a migraine. Sorry to have missed you all, really wanted to meet you. Does look like you enjoyed yourselves though. Tight lines everyone.


----------



## One guy and a boat (Aug 8, 2018)

Was nice seeing some familiar faces today and meeting a few new ones. Thank you Saugeye Tom for putting this together. Good group of people on OGF. 

Kip


----------



## Lil' Rob (Apr 11, 2004)

Thanks for setting this up. Wish there was more time to chat with more of you guys. 

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Dang! Seems I didnt get to meet some of you. Dag gone it.. My apologies.. Im blaming 1basshunter...


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

I'm glad to hear that everyone had a good time. Those prizes look to be top shelf. Great job securing them.
Looks like you had a good turnout despite the weather.
Your performance in putting together these Meet & Greets is outstanding guys! I'm proud of you.
I really wish I could have been with you today.


----------



## MagicMarker (Mar 19, 2017)

Nice to see you all there


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

Wish I could have seen you all there....


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

Hatchetman said:


> Wish I could have seen you all there....


We missed you, but we did discuss you😉


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Hatchetman said:


> Wish I could have seen you all there....





Specwar said:


> We missed you, *but we did discuss you*😉


We did...And for the life of me I never knew he had a tail.
Sure did miss you Pete and hope that back isn't givin you much of a fit.


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

Dovans said:


> Dang! Seems I didnt get to meet some of you. Dag gone it.. My apologies.. Im blaming 1basshunter...


And rightfully so 🤪


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

Sounds like i missed a great time. Wanted to thank those who entered raffel and donated to the wounded warrior fishing event we do. Havent been able to hold this event the past 2 years because of covid. Looking forward to this years event and making up for it! This $ will help us provide some extras for our participating veterans.


Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## CFIden (Oct 9, 2014)

NewbreedFishing said:


> Sounds like i missed a great time. Wanted to thank those who entered raffel and donated to the wounded warrior fishing event we do. Havent been able to hold this event the past 2 years because of covid. Looking forward to this years event and making up for it! This $ will help us provide some extras for our participating veterans.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Thank you for taking care of our those who gave so much for us!


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Maybe we should try a summer one at Magic markers house, just a thought


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Saugeye Tom said:


> Maybe we should try a summer one at Magic markers house, just a thought


That's a great idea. Talking to a few guys at the get together...they too wondered why we didn't have more get togethers.

Also...at the last get together...enjoyed all the raffles and especially the Wounded Warrior raffle/donations.
Thoughts on promoting raffles/donations at future get togethers targeting the Wounded Warrior fishing event Newbreedfishing puts on for veterans?
Think we could really help with the expenses of the WW event helping to give them a more enjoyable experience.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)




----------



## Lil' Rob (Apr 11, 2004)

Could be entertaining...???


----------

